# This western style Honesuki is amazing, does anyone recognize the brand....?



## Alfa (Mar 7, 2018)

This is from a colleague at work, although he claims he doesn't remember where he bought the knife in japan. The only writing on the knife is in Kanji as well... Its single beveled with a very thick/heavy blade. The logo is a bold flower with 5 petals... besides this I don't have any further information on the knife.

Would appreciate any help on this, thanks.


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Mar 8, 2018)

That's a Sadamune (&#35998;&#23447 knife, made by Sakai Ishitou (&#22586;&#30707;&#34276, one of many knifemakers in Sakai.
The company doesn't have their own website but you can find the knife here. 
http://www.kosho-net.com/gyuu003.htm

But, get a better picture next time - i.e. going outside for better lighting, care about reflection, etc.
You have at least provided the background information of the knife, and it wasn't too hard for me once I deciphered the kanji (the cherry flower logo or "stainless molybdenum steel" description weren't of any help)
but, chances are, most people (including myself of course) don't try that hard and simply ignore this kind of sloppy attempt.


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 8, 2018)

+1 for low-contrast window light


----------



## Alfa (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you very much!!! Would have never found that with out you! 

Sorry about the photo, I had about 30 seconds to take it with as little glare as possible. It wouldn't have been possible to go outside, or even leave the kitchen at that time.


----------

